

This: Why Atlantic Media is funding a social platform - yrochat
http://www.niemanlab.org/2014/08/this-why-atlantic-media-is-funding-a-social-platform-for-sharing-links-one-at-a-time/

======
a3n
> Each user can share just 1 link a day.

Sounds great, if you're an Ent.

